# Bladder Bloating with Bentyl



## Dustinburke23nc (Nov 27, 2020)

I started on bentyl and everything seemed to be helping. However after a week, my bladder started spasming a few hours after taking it. It almost felt like bladder was going numb.

At times, it would feel very heavy also.

Once I stopped taking bentyl, those symptoms went away.


----------



## Sad Soccer Mom (Dec 21, 2017)

I've had over half dozen resections, and I alternate my Bentyl with power aid including Miralax. Works very well.


----------

